# Geneza, dragon pharma, SIS Labs, IBSA experience



## eddiek (Mar 21, 2018)

Anybody that has used test or orals from Geneza and/or Dragon Pharma labs, what are your thoughts on their dosing?  I have several Geneza test cyp bottles and I believe they are good to go, but don't have the experience many of you on the board have.  I did do a 4-week test run before my last bloods for TRT and my test came back the same as it does on the prescribed pharma grade stuff from Westward, so I am assuming all good.  Just looking for your experience with the above overseas pharmacies. 

I also have an order in for 50 mg anavar from SIS Labs out of Europe and HCG from IBSA out of Turkey.  Any experience with them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maijah (Mar 21, 2018)

Just pin it (10 char)


----------



## eddiek (Mar 21, 2018)

My f*** up guys.......I just did a search on Geneza and Dragon Pharma labs and found several older posts referencing these companies. Apologies for repeat question.....


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 21, 2018)

eddiek said:


> My f*** up guys.......I just did a search on Geneza and Dragon Pharma and found several older posts referencing these companies. Apologies for repeat question.....



Good on ya for doing some digging on your own instead of expecting to be spoon fed.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 21, 2018)

All those names sound like they belong in a fantasy novel...


----------



## Mr P (Mar 21, 2018)

lol, all what the fellas just said,  but like the first poster with the huge forearm in his avi mentioned, pin and wait to see if you start the feeling ****ing any chick with no discrimination


----------



## eddiek (Mar 21, 2018)

So accurate.....lol!  My wife always knows when I blast........she actually gets pissed because I want it so much.  I keep telling her that if she doesn't give it up, I am going to get it elsewhere.  Not sure what will happen when she calls my bluff!  :32 (20):





Mr P said:


> lol, all what the fellas just said,  but like the first poster with the huge forearm in his avi mentioned, pin and wait to see if you start the feeling ****ing any chick with no discrimination


----------



## stanley (Mar 21, 2018)

withnailed


----------



## snake (Mar 22, 2018)

eddiek said:


> So accurate.....lol!  My wife always knows when I blast........she actually gets pissed because I want it so much.  I keep telling her that if she doesn't give it up, I am going to get it elsewhere.  Not sure what will happen when she calls my bluff!  :32 (20):



You'll do the math and jag off like the rest of us married guys do on cycle. (No charge)


----------



## herrsauce (Mar 22, 2018)

snake said:


> You'll do the math and jag off like the rest of us married guys do on cycle. (No charge)


 
Indeed. Pornhub > trying to deal with another woman. I will just wait for my wife to stop chafing....

As for the products, I have tried a few of those labs in the past. Geneza was hit and miss and seemingly under-dosed as determined by inferior test levels on subsequent lab work.
I have actually used Dragon Pharma Deca, Dbol, and Test Cyp with great results. This was surprising as there seems to be a high degree of variability among user experiences.


----------



## eddiek (Mar 23, 2018)

Try VR headset over pornhub.....closest you will get to real.  The pitfall is that you won't hear if anybody comes home.  I took off headset a while back, and my wife was just standing there watching me.  I am thinking what the hell is wrong with her, she could have at least helped me out....lol....I know that is what I would be doing if I walked in on her!



herrsauce said:


> Indeed. Pornhub > trying to deal with another woman. I will just wait for my wife to stop chafing....
> 
> As for the products, I have tried a few of those labs in the past. Geneza was hit and miss and seemingly under-dosed as determined by inferior test levels on subsequent lab work.
> I have actually used Dragon Pharma Deca, Dbol, and Test Cyp with great results. This was surprising as there seems to be a high degree of variability among user experiences.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 23, 2018)

eddiek said:


> Try VR headset over pornhub.....closest you will get to real.  The pitfall is that you won't hear if anybody comes home.  I took off headset a while back, and my wife was just standing there watching me.  I am thinking what the hell is wrong with her, she could have at least helped me out....lol....I know that is what I would be doing if I walked in on her!




Hahahahahah hilarious man.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 24, 2018)

awesome. or at least took off the headset to find her playing with herself right?


----------



## herrsauce (Mar 24, 2018)

eddiek said:


> Try VR headset over pornhub.....closest you will get to real.  The pitfall is that you won't hear if anybody comes home.  I took off headset a while back, and my wife was just standing there watching me.  I am thinking what the hell is wrong with her, she could have at least helped me out....lol....I know that is what I would be doing if I walked in on her!




HAHAHA. This post was so specific that I have 100% confidence that the event actually occurred. Frickin' hilarious eddie.


----------

